# New Pegasus kits shortly!



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got my MIM weekly email and they say that the new WOW Martian is going to be in stock in only a couple of weeks. They also expect the retro rocket, Mercury 9, in the middle of February. This looks like a banner year for geeky scifi and monster kits. I've already got my first order coming in for some late 2010 releases from Tower and immediately there are more things to pick up. I can't wait!!!

Bob K.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I got that MIM newsletter as well, and thought it was interesting that it said the WotW Alien Creature kit was due in a couple of weeks. Interesting because I got a shipment confirmation from MIM Friday afternoon saying that my kit is on the way! It's due to be delivered by FedEx on Monday!!

Notice that the kit is called "Alien Creature" and not Martian. The Spielberg movie never said the the aliens were from Mars.

That Mercury 9 looks awesome! But I may have to pass on it for the time being. My stash is growing faster that I can build!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Not interested in the Spielberg alien (tripod maybe) but I wonder when the Nautilus is coming out.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I don't know why they always thought that everything bad, evil or calamitous of extraterrestrial origins had to come from Mars. 

"o noes! our neighbors in the solar system simply have to be evil!"


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good to hear but I'm really waiting for the MY FAVORITE MARTIAN
saucer kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Argonaut said:


> That's good to hear but I'm really waiting for the MY FAVORITE MARTIAN
> saucer kit!:thumbsup:


Ditto. 

Based on the test shots, Pegasus appears to have really nailed both the ship and the accompanying Uncle Martin figure.

Go Pegasus!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be watching for the Martian..err Creature. Pegasus seems to get their kits out quickly after the announcement. Good subjects too. Hope the Tripod is next.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> My stash is growing faster that I can build!!!


Ya should never let that stop ya! :freak:


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

John P said:


> Ya should never let that stop ya! :freak:


Speaks the man who needs a couple "Pods" in his yard just to store HIS stash :tongue:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I've made peace with the fact that there's still gonna be a whole bunch of models sitting in boxes unbuilt when I'm lowered into the ground! Looking forward to the Pegasus kits though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Based on the test shots, Pegasus appears to have really nailed both the ship and the accompanying Uncle Martin figure.
> 
> Go Pegasus!


GREAT news!:thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hot off the truck! It just arrived. I snapped this quick pic at work. Click the thumbnail for a bigger view. I'll post more when I'm home later.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm waiting for the retro rocket...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

derric1968 said:


> Hot off the truck! It just arrived. I snapped this quick pic at work. Click the thumbnail for a bigger view. I'll post more when I'm home later.


freakin' sweet!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

As promised:

  
 

It's another very well engineered kit from Pegasus. The figure is made from a much more rigid material as compared to their Martian kit. That's good, considering that the creature will need to stand of three very spindly legs. The base is very large - 7-1/4" x 10-3/4". The figure stands about 6" tall. The figure is comprised of 14 parts. There is a choice of two necks. One turns the head slightly to the left, as depicted on the box, and the other points the head mostly straight forward. The "thumbs" and tongue are very tiny parts, which might explain why the kit includes two of each. Very thoughtful! Anyway, this kit should be a hoot to build and paint.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That looks really cool AND it's great to see a nice, lively and animated looking pose. Gonna have to get one. Damn, just what I need; another kit! At least it doesn't need photoetch, lighting or additional decals!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

oh, someone will find a use for lighting somehow.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great. Gotta get one, as well. 

Sean


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Interesting kit. Turning the head was a great option as it will probably make all the difference in the pose. 


I really give Pegasus Models a huge amount of credit for producing kits one would think would never see the light of day. They are truly on the fringe and taking risks other companies have not.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have to agree. Pegasus is producing some truly great kits that also don't cost an arm and a leg! Just think what they could do if they ever went after a major license!!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

robiwon said:


> I have to agree. Pegasus is producing some truly great kits that also don't cost an arm and a leg! Just think what they could do if they ever went after a major license!!!!!


I think I have all their scifi kits so far. But what I think is that, unfortunately, if they got a major license they would be forced to make a significant price increase. That's the way studios do business these days.

Bob K.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Some would say that a kit license to ANY Spielberg film is a major license, even his WOTW. But I think we're talking a major franchise license, like the Alien films.

Since they've been primarily licensing non-Trek Paramount titles, maybe we could get an "Explorers" Thunder Road, or maybe even the Lewis & Clark from "Event Horizon".


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Event Horizon would be a great property for them to go after!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'll be buying the My Favorite Martian kit, no doubt. Just have to find a Spicolli figure and a scale pizza box to go with him! 

Pegasus puts out some cool stuff, I hope they stick around!

Tib


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Some would say that a kit license to ANY Spielberg film is a major license, even his WOTW. But I think we're talking a major franchise license, like the Alien films.
> 
> Since they've been primarily licensing non-Trek Paramount titles, maybe we could get an "Explorers" Thunder Road, or maybe even the Lewis & Clark from "Event Horizon".




I might be wrong but I wouldn't be surprised if the War of the Worlds licence wasn't too expensive compared to something like Alien. It's not a very well liked film (some might say despised) whereas Alien is still very popular amongst sci fi fans.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm still hoping for kits of the the "Wheel" space station, transport rocket and winged Mars spaceship from _Conquest of Space_.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm still hoping for kits of the the "Wheel" space station, transport rocket and winged Mars spaceship from _Conquest of Space_.


Ditto...
Would also like to see a large scale MARS-1


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I actually enjoyed the film quite a bit. I like the original film also and think they both stand on their own merits. I think some folks can't put aside their dislike for Tom Cruise more than anything. I personally think he's a great actor and his personal life is his own business. Just my two cents. Your mileage may vary!


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

So, does anyone know when the upcoming WotW Tripod is going to be released? Last I'd heard was the end of 2009, or early 2011, but I've not heard any news in long time....


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd LOVE a WoTW tripod!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

JeffG said:


> I actually enjoyed the film quite a bit. I like the original film also and think they both stand on their own merits. I think some folks can't put aside their dislike for Tom Cruise more than anything. I personally think he's a great actor and his personal life is his own business. Just my two cents. Your mileage may vary!


Yeah, I feel the same way. The Spielberg WotW is a much better film than it's sometimes given credit for. And the tripods are awesome. Can't wait for the Pegasus kit to hit the market!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I love Spielberg's WOTW, but as Guillermo del Toro once said, "A lot of people hate a lot of things."


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

when does the tripod "arrive"?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

James Tiberius said:


> when does the tripod "arrive"?


They're using a unique delivery method for these. Listen for the crash in your back yard...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

And beware of any monstrous thunderstorms!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

JeffG said:


> I actually enjoyed the film quite a bit. I like the original film also and think they both stand on their own merits. I think some folks can't put aside their dislike for Tom Cruise more than anything. I personally think he's a great actor and his personal life is his own business. Just my two cents. Your mileage may vary!


There are lots of things to like about this film whether or not you like TC. The effects are great and there is a compelling sense of impending doom throughout. Every time I've seen the scene where the flaming ghost train comes ripping through the town I get chills.

Bring on the kits!

Regards,
Matt


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

It certainly did create and perfectly portray a feeling of doom. It was a very emotional story of survival. The horn sound that the tripods made was particularly creepy as well and seemed to serve no function other than to scare and herd humans. And you can't beat John Williams' score...as usual.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmmm... I think I need to rewatch it again now that we've been talking about it again.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

John P said:


> They're using a unique delivery method for these. Listen for the crash in your back yard...


Didn't they use a time machine to bury the kits thousands of years ago near the retailers, only to activate 'real soon now'?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I don't know what is more fun....building model kits or reading post like these!

You guys are awesome and this board is still the best! :thumbsup:

I like the film...some of the actors could have been picked better. Since when did Spielberg need top names to be successful anyways?

I look forward to anything Pegasus Hobbies or Spielberg releases!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

could you imagine if the tripod came with a little guy with a beard and a baseball cap that looked exactly like Spielberg? 

I foresee him being put into a cage.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JeffG said:


> It certainly did create and perfectly portray a feeling of doom. It was a very emotional story of survival. The horn sound that the tripods made was particularly creepy as well and seemed to serve no function other than to scare and herd humans. And you can't beat John Williams' score...as usual.


Independence Day is also very much the WoTW story.

That film delt with the story from a 'macro' sort of way, where you were at the presidential level dealing with the situaltion.

And what I liked about this one was that the story was from the 'micro' level, where you were following this small group. You saw the military function, but had no insight into the big picture.

The horn in the threater made my skin crawl.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> The horn in the theater made my skin crawl.


This was one of the few films I've seen that I felt very uncomfortable watching. It all seemed a bit true to life if you get what I mean. If I hadn't gone with my wife and sister-in-law, I would have left and seen something more cheery!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robcomet said:


> This was one of the few films I've seen that I felt very uncomfortable watching. It all seemed a bit true to life if you get what I mean. If I hadn't gone with my wife and sister-in-law, I would have left and seen something more cheery!



I felt uncomfortable watching it as it was so bad. One of Spielbergs worst I thought.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The HORN for sure and maybe its a slight military background, being a kid 'once?', a dude...who knows but if I stood there and watched those arms unfold I would have been thinking...."I don't think they are going to be tacking photos for the kids back home!" :tongue:

As much as I don't dislike the film...when I pop it in to eat dinner or what ever after they take off in the van thats when I skip to the crashed commercial aircraft scene...then to the ferry scene..from there the end and that pretty much is the whole film right there. LOL

What I did like is how the film held some of the classic images and feel of the novel.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The original George Pal film was both Macro and Micro- you saw the military do it's thing but you were also stuck in that wrecked house with a Tripod being assembled on the other side of the wall. I love the Speilberg deisgns but I do wish I could have seen more of the full battles instead of glimpses and that taped video footage from the newscrew.
I am so glad Pegasus is making kits from this film!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good points and I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Has anyone heard anything new about their Nautaius from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea or My Favorite Martian kits and their progress?

They don't seem to have a high-profile website for horses-mouth level info 

Tib


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AMEN! That kit, the WOW Tripod and the LMV thingy from Pegasus or the only three plastic kits I have been excited about or waiting for.

Pegsus is not really good on updates....but GOOD at designing and making plastic model kits!


----------

